# Have you met with a bmw genius?



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello All,

I am the Product Genius for BMW of Sarasota here in FL and was reaching out to anyone that may have any questions related to the newer and advanced technologies in the newer models '13 +. EXAMPLE: Navigation, bluetooth, saving music, importing/exporting profiles, BMW online, Drivers assistance (lane departure, blind spot) etc. 

Hope you all are enjoying your Ultimate Driving Machines!

Lisa:thumbup:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

YES, I wanted to ask if the Navigation on my 13 X5 35d can show the traffic on the highways as well as the freeways ?

Somehow, the traffic condition only shows on the freeways - not the highways. I thought BMW nav relied on Google maps ?

If so, my computer shows more details on traffic speeds using Google Maps.


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

You should be able to: i would go to the navigation side bar on the map and at the bottom where you can change the map views you also have additional ffeatures such as weather, satellite images and traffic flow-that is particularly what you want which will show in green, yellow or red detail the traffic info on major roadways-should be highways and freeways!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Quintus (Apr 27, 2014)

Any idea why the Sirius app on iPhone 5S stops streaming bluetooth audio after about one minute? All my other apps, Downcast (podcast app) and the music app works fine. I only have this problem with the Sirius app. BTW, works fine on my wife's Acura MDX only fails in my 535i. Thanks.


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Lisa,

I can connect my Android phone via Bluetooth and it works well for phone calls/music.
But doesn't work for text messages.
Does it normally work with text messages on an iphone?
Could be my Android doesn't support texts?


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello- Not sure why the sirius app stops streaming only after a minute. Not sure if its the app or the car. I know you said it works in the acura but could be a software issue with the app that is making it not compatible with the car. Instead of streaming it bluetooth might be better to just hook it up to the usb and stream it that way. Hope this helps!


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

stonex1 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I can connect my Android phone via Bluetooth and it works well for phone calls/music.
> But doesn't work for text messages.
> ...


Could possibly be that the phone or the car may not be set up. When initializing your bluetooth with the car a couple of dialogue boxes pop up that must be checked "do not ask again" and 1 is to have access to your phone book and i believe the 2nd is to access your texts. That could be it, but also under bluetooth settings making sure office is checked.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lmc75 (Jun 20, 2014)

Lisa can you help me out- I'm trying to transfer music from my 2010 535 to my new 2014. There's plenty of disk space but for some reason all the music isn't transferring to the 2014. Any ideas?


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Lmc75 said:


> Lisa can you help me out- I'm trying to transfer music from my 2010 535 to my new 2014. There's plenty of disk space but for some reason all the music isn't transferring to the 2014. Any ideas?


The solution might possibly be that you need to have the car on and not let the screen go off. Somtimes when exporting the music collection on to a usb drive sometimes it can take 15-20+ minutes to transfer and that is about the same time the car will go into a sleep mode, so you'll need to make sure you idrive display stays on the WHOLE ENTIRE TIME. I hope this helps. Otherwise it should be very simple. Insert the usb drive, go to your music collection and hit options then import export music and it will start to download.


----------



## Lmc75 (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish it was that easy. Everything downloaded to the USB stick which did take some time but all the music isn't transferring. I have about 20 albums that are listed as album # and then tracks 1-17, I'm wondering if that's the issue? No album or track names? Thoughts?


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Lmc75 said:


> I wish it was that easy. Everything downloaded to the USB stick which did take some time but all the music isn't transferring. I have about 20 albums that are listed as album # and then tracks 1-17, I'm wondering if that's the issue? No album or track names? Thoughts?


I dont think album # or track # with no names has anything to do with it. And to be honest i am not sure why All of them are not transferring over especially since they all exported initially. Let me give you our genius hotline number and they will be able to look into it further- 1-844-443-6487. I apologize I dont know the answer to this one, but hopefully we can figure it out!


----------



## Lmc75 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will reach out them.


----------



## Ed Applebaum (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you know if when and how we can Apple iphone 5s ios7 email and messaging integration with idrive on a 2014 535i?



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lmc75 (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't played to much with that, too concerned about distractions. Reach out to the genius hotline (# above) and I'm sure they can guide you!


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Ed Applebaum said:


> Do you know if when and how we can Apple iphone 5s ios7 email and messaging integration with idrive on a 2014 535i?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ed,

if you go to your bluetooth menu in your iphone, go to the connected bmw and hit the "i" button; in there you will see "get notifications" and this will turn on the messaging feature in your office through your idrive. You can also select the type of messages to be showin (emails, texts, service) in your idrive as well. Let me know if htis helps!


----------



## Quintus (Apr 27, 2014)

LISABMWGENIUS said:


> Ed,
> 
> if you go to your bluetooth menu in your iphone, go to the connected bmw and hit the "i" button; in there you will see "get notifications" and this will turn on the messaging feature in your office through your idrive. You can also select the type of messages to be showin (emails, texts, service) in your idrive as well. Let me know if htis helps!


Wow! Why is this not documented somewhere!

Note that you have to have notifications enabled on the messaging and/or email app (goto Notification Settings on your iPhone in Settings and include the mail app and the messaging app in notifications) as it appears to take the information from the notifications protocol on your iphone and not from the app itself.

Lisa, is there any way to reply to these messages or do you have to use the phone?


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Quintus said:


> Wow! Why is this not documented somewhere!
> 
> Note that you have to have notifications enabled on the messaging and/or email app as it appears to take the information from the notifications protocol on your iphone and not from the app itself.
> 
> Lisa, is there any way to reply to these messages or do you have to use the phone?


Lol, not sure why its not located anywhere, but I do know that its possible. Also, to reply you will have to use your cars voice command system if equipped with navigation and you would use siris hands free and say" do i have any messages?" and she will tell you and then ask you" would you like to reply" you say "yes" and she'll ask what you want to say!


----------



## Quintus (Apr 27, 2014)

LISABMWGENIUS said:


> Lol, not sure why its not located anywhere, but I do know that its possible. Also, to reply you will have to use your cars voice command system if equipped with navigation and you would use siris hands free and say" do i have any messages?" and she will tell you and then ask you" would you like to reply" you say "yes" and she'll ask what you want to say!


That's how I've always done it. Siri integration is great. Just wondering if I was missing an option to reply in iDrive directly.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LISABMWGENIUS (Jun 17, 2014)

Quintus said:


> That's how I've always done it. Siri integration is great. Just wondering if I was missing an option to reply in iDrive directly.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Your welcome, glad i could help!:thumbup:


----------



## dayene (Aug 9, 2014)

hi, do you long press the call button on the steering wheel to activate Siri?


----------

